
Show HN: Simple link shortener with built in ;) URL builder - ajaskiewicz
https://www.livechatinc.com/url-shortener/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=shortener-news-ycombinator
======
ajaskiewicz
Hi all!

Please tell me what you think about our link shortener.

We made it to make link shortening easier - it has built-in URL builder, so
you can easily create her links for your GA stats. You can also check how many
ppl clicked on your links.

